
Ask HN: Apple v/s FBI: why the FBI doesnt give the iPhone to Apple? - rtnyftxx
I dont get it. Why the FBI doesnt give the iPhone to Apple. Apple installs the Cracking-iOS; creates a backup and restores this to a new iPhone and gives it back to the FBI. Then Apple vaporizes the original iPhone &amp; software.
So the FBI never gets the &quot;golden Key&quot; but a backup from the original iPhone.
Case closed.
======
gus_massa
IANAL.

1) Probably the FBI has too keep a close control of all the steps to make the
evidence admissible in court. If not, how would be the judge sure an evil
Apple employed has not made up the evidence?

2) If Apple can unlock this phone, the next day it would receive a full truck
with phones from other FBI cases. And the next month a container with phones
from other countries that are also fighting terrorism, like China or Russia or
whatever country you prefer ...

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_of_custody](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_of_custody)

------
firloop
Because the issue isn't the FBI having the software, but rather the government
being able to compel Apple to do this in the future with any phone for any
reason.

